# Hazel's Waiting Thread - So close!! (w/pics - GRAPHIC) - Day 149



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

*Hazel's Waiting Thread - We have babies! (w/pics - GRAPHIC) - Day 151*

Name: Hazel
Age: 10 months
Gender: Can you guess? LOL
Color: I am using what I know about bunnies.. lol. Broken tri-color
Breed: Nigerian Dwarf 
Accident or intentional breeding: Complete accident
Buck she's bred to: *Flat Rocks Sacred Scarab of Shadowfax Arabians*

Okay, so, Hazel is getting really close. She lost her mucous plug today, her ligs are low, I can reach around her tail head, one leg looking posty, not eating. Yes, all of it. SO, I have started this "proper" Waiting thread. I have posted LOTS of threads about her, but figured I should post one that has the proper title and form. Anyway, I tried to make this fast, and here are some pics from yesterday and today, some pics from when she was normal, and the buck she is bred to (who is the same exact breed AND polled! So great):


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Yippee come one "little" one lets go your momma needs sleep!!!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, I think it's the other way around! SHE doesn't want to let go!


----------



## cyfair0623 (Feb 18, 2013)

How exciting!!! Can't wait to see the little ones


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

How's it going?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Me neither! lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

It's going okay, being that I have not gone back out there. lol

SO DARN FREEZING!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

I know it's cold here too and a storm is coming soon :-/

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Same here. I will get up and go in a bit.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm having to dose Rosie every 2 hours with calcium going to be a long night

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Have u gone back out?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I did last night, nothing was happening, so I went to bed.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Nothing yet, but I think today might be the day!!!

Her vulva is bright pink, and ligs are almost totally gone! Oh, and her udder is hot and fuller than yesterday.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Yay! I hope she's not tricking you


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

tick tock tick tock.....: ) the waiting is the hardest


----------



## cyfair0623 (Feb 18, 2013)

How's she looking?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

The same. Her ligs are softer, though. One of her ligs are almost completely gone! I can also reach around her tailhead with THREE fingers. :O

Her udder is still hot, but I don't even know what a tight udder feels like...


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

what is/was her due date?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Her due date is actually today (150). I thought NDs usually went earlier but she never did!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, here are the things she has been doing today, are any of these labor signs?:

Tail always up
Udder warm
Yelling
Walking everywhere
Being a rude goat
The buckling was trying to mount her
Vulva is wet


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I can put FOUR fingers around her tailhead!! That is nuts! It is really hard to use paint on a laptop, but this gives the general idea:


----------



## cyfair0623 (Feb 18, 2013)

You must be so anxious!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Not anymore! She just had twin bucklings!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

YAAAAA!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks!!! I am VERY VERY VERY happy, and excited! She is only 10 months old, so she got bred at 5 months old on accident. We, unfortunately, did not see the birth, but it seems that everything went fine. I walked in the barn to some absolutely adorable and tiny babies!! Hazel is shown in the first pic, because it shows how similar her babies are. They are really pretty colors. One has a smudge on his face that makes it look dirty, lol. The other one has a piggy nose. The only old shirt we could find was pink, so they have pink sweaters, even though that isn't very manly...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Adorable!! Glad everything went well! They are sooooo cute! 

Hehe.  They'll forgive you one day for using pink sweaters!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hehe, yep. They still look absolutely adorable in those sweaters. The pink really accents their eyes! 

Thanks! They are very cute! How do you know if they have pooped? Also, how do you know if they have nursed enough?


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

I think the mom licks the poop the first day or so. Watch to see them nurse, this is an important time. They need colostrum, the first, first yellowish milk only there for a few days, they need it right away. Their bellies should look round and not be squishy if they have eaten.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh and congrats on the cutest kids I have ever seen!!! Darling!! And real men wear pink!!!  just give them manly names like Sampson or crusher...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, I am positive they have eaten. When I found them they were nursing like beasts. lol I call them Mr. Muscles and Mr. Piggy as nicknames. One has a pink pig nose. And, thanks! They are the cutest things I have ever seen too!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Family Pic:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Here are some pics of before we sold the boys.. they kept getting cuter and cuter. Then we had to castrate for the family buying them.  lol it was so terrible. Hazel is doing great and pregnant AGAIN (I know, I know, not ideal but she was in great shape). Hapefully we get a doeling so we can sell Hazel. Not me in the pic by the way. Can you believe that these babies were almost 5 pounds when they were born?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aww so cute. But I wouldn't breed her for at least one year after she kids this time, since she has been pregnant twice in a row...


----------

